# Mischbetrieb von Profinet und Ethernet IP möglich/ sinnvoll?



## holgero (20 Februar 2014)

Ich bin gerade dabei, eine Anlage in Betrieb zu nehmen.

Switch X216, S7-CPU, Profinet-Teilnehmer, Panel, Fanuc-Roboter.

Der Fanuc besitzt eine zweite Netzwerkschnittstellen. Dort sollte eigentlich eine Schweißstromquelle P2P per Etherne IP angeschlossen werden.

Nun gestaltet sich die Konfiguration der zweiten Schnittstelle als schwierig. Der Fanuc will einfach keine verschiedenen Subnetze für die zwei Schnitstellen zulassen. Vielleich geht es ja mit den richtigen Einstellungen irgendwie.

Unabhängig davon würde mich interessieren ob diese Variante auch sinnvoll ist und funktioniert (von Fanuc- Seite sollte es keine Probleme machen):

Schweißstromquelle an den zentralen Switch X216. Ethernet-IP-Kommunikation vom „allgemeinen“ Fanuc-Port 1 über den Switch zur Schweißstromquelle.

Damit gäbe es im gleichen Netz Profinet- und Ethernet-IP- Kommunikation.
Jedoch gäbe es keinen Datenfluss beider Protokolle auf einer Leitung/ Switchport.

Geht das? Ist das Sinnvoll?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Holger


----------



## Matze001 (20 Februar 2014)

Klar!

Wir haben die Kombination Profinet + Ethernet für die Programmierung / Vision im Einsatz. *
Da tut nix. Interessant wird es erst wenn so viel Traffic entsteht, dass dein Netz überlastet wird, das ist 
aber mit einem Teilnehmer nicht zu erwarten.

Grüße

Marcel

* Edit: Ich spreche von nem Fanuc!


----------



## c.wehn (20 Februar 2014)

Also ich hab mal Probleme gehabt mit Modbus TCP (Pilz) und Profniet IO? (Sinamics S120) + Profinet an Comfort Panel gehabt.  Dabei hat mir das Pilz ding immer die Sinamics auf Störung geschmissen!


----------



## dentech (20 Februar 2014)

Hi,

ich weiß ja nicht ob dein switch das unterstützt, aber man kann doch netzwerke auch in verschiedene Vlan's unterteilen und so eine Grenze zwischen Profinet und Ethernet erreichen.

Tschö dentech


----------



## holgero (20 Februar 2014)

Also der Switch ist ein Scalance X216 von Siemens.
VLAN kann der nicht.
Aber die Profinet IO – Verbindung(en) projektiere ich im Step 7 (netpro … topologie ...).
Damit sollten die Profinet IO – Packete den rechten Pfad nicht verlassen. Oder?

Ich mache gerade die ersten Gehversuche mit Profinet :sm25:


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
von der Funktion her kann das System das.
ich habe aber an unterschiedlichen Anlagen (wegen der schon genannten Netzbelastung) damit Probleme bekommen - nicht mit dem ProfiNet (der kommt schon klar) sondern mit der weiteren Kommunikation.
Wir bauen in diesem Fall (bei uns z.B. Laser und/oder Vision-System) dann einen weitern Strang auf.

Gruß
Larry


----------

